# New Bench Is Needed



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

I was finishing a set of shoulder presses (55kg bench bar) and as I put the bar back on the bench it crumbled 

Need a new one, I can manage with just the bar for now.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I was finishing a set of shoulder presses (55kg bench bar) and as I put the bar back on the bench it crumbled
> 
> Need a new one, I can manage with just the bar for now.


 Bit confused as you what you mean? What's a bench bar? What crumbled?

For a normal bench have a look on ebay for a 2nd hand commercial bench. Think I paid about £70 for one that does incline/flat/decline. If you don't have money/space for a power rack then I would recommend you do bench press with dumbells.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

You put a barbell on a bench :confused1: . Or does your bench have upright rack type supports as part of it?

As above, look for one that does flat, incline and decline - and importantly has a support to wrap your legs around to let you use the decline properly (some don't!)


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> You put a barbell on a bench :confused1: . Or does your bench have upright rack type supports as part of it?
> 
> As above, look for one that does flat, incline and decline - and importantly has a support to wrap your legs around to let you use the decline properly (some don't!)


 Na haha, don't use barbells anymore. I like the feel of curling the bench bar, looks more beasty in the mirror.



monkeybiker said:


> Bit confused as you what you mean? What's a bench bar? What crumbled?
> 
> For a normal bench have a look on ebay for a 2nd hand commercial bench. Think I paid about £70 for one that does incline/flat/decline. If you don't have money/space for a power rack then I would recommend you do bench press with dumbells.


 Its just a £60 bench with a bar. Only goes upto 50kg.

I take to bar off (as a free bar) and do my curls and presses.

A weld on the cross bar snapped and the whole thing crumbled, was left holding the bar haha.

Could of hurt myself badly from the way it fell 

I'm going to continue using the bar, I never benched that much because 50kg was just too light so I use the bar with 40kg - 55kg (55kg with extra weights I had put on)


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Took a pic


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Na haha, don't use barbells anymore. I like the feel of curling the bench bar, looks more beasty in the mirror.


 Like @monkeybiker I have no idea what a "bench bar" is?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Can't upload pic of bench, it says file is too big


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> Like @monkeybiker I have no idea what a "bench bar" is?


 It's the bar you use to bench


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

LeeDaLifter said:


> It's the bar you use to bench


 That's a barbell.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> That's a barbell.


 Haha oh, thought he was on about dumbells!

I'm still in shock of my loss  RIP Benchy


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Can't upload pic of bench, it says file is too big


 Take a photo at a lower resolution (the same as the one you posted successfully above).

Proper barbells are rated much higher than 50 kg BTW, so you're still talking about something unusual.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Haha oh, thought he was on about dumbells!
> 
> I'm still in shock of my loss  RIP Benchy


 I know what a dumbell is. Still confused what your your referring to.

Would help if you could post picture of the whole bench. You said picture was too large. You need to make the picture smaller to post it. You can copy and paste it into a word program and then make it smaller.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

I have out grown that bench

View attachment IMG_20170518_221702.JPG


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

35kg on that bar in the pic


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

LeeDaLifter said:


> 35kg on that bar in the pic


 I used to have weights like that. You get a massive plate but it's only 10kg :lol:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Get some spinlock dumbbells and a strong bench

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MIRAFIT-18-Dumbbell-Bars-Spinlock-Collars-Free-Weight-Plate-Dumbell-Handles/351079526337?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D2220072%26algo%3DSIM.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D44293%26meid%3D6a38150baad54ee79efa05b4a9a9ebe8%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26mehot%3Dpp%26sd%3D401186520069

With 5kg metal plates you get get up to 40kg on each dumbbell.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

I'll have a look  , that bench has been good to me.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

I want to go to a gym and see what I can max out.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I have out grown that bench
> 
> View attachment 142159


 You should count yourself seriously lucky that you weren't bench pressing when that happened!

Do you do any lower body training?

You're at a point where you need to start buying some proper equipment or consider joining a gym. If you're going to keep training at home on your own you need to consider safety, so either use dumbbells or have something to stop the bar crushing you if you fail.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I forgot to say - it looks like your current bar may be too narrow to use a proper grip width and you might be best replacing this too. What is the gap between the plates?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> You should count yourself seriously lucky that you weren't bench pressing when that happened!
> 
> Do you do any lower body training?
> 
> You're at a point where you need to start buying some proper equipment or consider joining a gym. If you're going to keep training at home on your own you need to consider safety, so either use dumbbells or have something to stop the bar crushing you if you fail.


 Im going to join a gym this year and step up my working out.

I was lookin at the correct way to bench and the correct way to hold the bar and it does feel narrow.

Na I dont train my legs  they look beefy n I have good thighs. I'll start my legs when I join a gym.

My stamina is bad, I smoke too  gan need stop that.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Cardio will probably help with the stamina problem as well as obviously being good for general health.

If you're planning to join a gym anyway I'd scrap the idea of buying a replacement bench.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> Cardio will probably help with the stamina problem as well as obviously being good for general health.
> 
> If you're planning to join a gym anyway I'd scrap the idea of buying a replacement bench.


 The gym has anything I need  I'll get some decent dumbells for my rest days and keep the benching at the gym


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

LeeDaLifter said:


> The gym has anything I need  I'll get some decent dumbells for my rest days and keep the benching at the gym


 Rest days are for rest, you don't need dumbbells for this.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Rest days are for rest, you don't need dumbbells for this.


 Clearly you aren't OPTIMISING your rest days by lifting dumbbells, HARD.


----------

